
Ask HN: Is Tinder-like networking based on shared interests a good idea? - slack3r
I&#x27;ve met very few people whose interests&#x2F;hobbies overlap with mine in the real world. The specific problem I have is that all my interests are either too obscure or technical.<p>More generally, it seems like in 2018 I should be able to find and make friends online (if we are compatible mentally). More specifically, right now you need to be &quot;locally&quot; present and meet in person for friendship to develop.<p>For example, I am interested in:
=&gt; Programming Languages research
=&gt; Machine Learning
=&gt; Hard SF (like Greg Egan, Vernor Vinge etc)
=&gt; Progressive Metal (Animals as Leaders, Guthrie Govan, Steven Wilson, Squarepusher etc)<p>For example, I am just about to start reading Vernor Vinge&#x27;s Deepness in the Sky ― I want to be able to `match` with other people who&#x27;ve read it once I finish. Friendships commonly develop through shared activities, so perhaps matching people who&#x27;re reading the same technical book or learning the same thing would also work. This could also potentially help introverts who prefer one-on-one interaction to hanging out in groups.<p>Does anyone else have this problem of not being able to find people who share your interests? Or am I the only one?<p>I want to know since I might be interested in building such an app. I don&#x27;t want to embark on a quixotic project to solve a problem only I face.
======
marpstar
Interesting idea. I think you'd need to be very diligent to create an
experience that doesn't give off a dating app vibe. See "MeetMe" and others
who claim to be about meeting people near you, but are really just filled with
a bunch of people looking to get laid or find a relationship.

